# Kettle corn



## oldrustycars (Mar 7, 2009)

I love kettle corn, but I refuse to buy it in a bag at the grocery. Heres a simple recipe I found. I use a 5 quart copper bottom stock pot to make it in. 
Pour in enough vegetable oil to cover the bottom of the pot. Add a few popcorn kernels, put the lid on, turn up the heat. Once the kernels pop, add enough kernels to cover the bottom of the pot, and 1 cup sugar. Put the lid back on, then with a medium-high heat keep shaking the pot back and forth on the stove. When the popping comes "almost" to a stop, remove from heat and pour into a big bowl...you'll never get everything popped without burning it. Watch it, this will be extremely hot, and the sugar will make it stick to your fingers.
I find popping corn to be one place to buy a name brand, I prefer Orville Redenbachers. Getting hard to find non-microwave popcorn anymore. I will not allow microwave popcorn in my house.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 7, 2009)

oldrustycars said:


> I love kettle corn, but I refuse to buy it in a bag at the grocery. Heres a simple recipe I found. I use a 5 quart copper bottom stock pot to make it in.
> Pour in enough vegetable oil to cover the bottom of the pot. Add a few popcorn kernels, put the lid on, turn up the heat. Once the kernels pop, add enough kernels to cover the bottom of the pot, and 1 cup sugar. Put the lid back on, then with a medium-high heat keep shaking the pot back and forth on the stove. When the popping comes "almost" to a stop, remove from heat and pour into a big bowl...you'll never get everything popped without burning it. Watch it, this will be extremely hot, and the sugar will make it stick to your fingers.
> I find popping corn to be one place to buy a name brand, I prefer Orville Redenbachers. Getting hard to find non-microwave popcorn anymore. I will not allow microwave popcorn in my house.


Thanks. I am going to try this. But, I am going to pour in a batch of beer nuts about half the way through the popping process. Have you ever tried using molasses or another form of sugar?

I guess we can leave out the little toy?


----------

